# Nutritional value for Oat Groats



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

I cant find the caloric value and macros-split for oat groats on fitday or elsewhere... anyone has the info? 

thanks!
D.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 23, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I cant find the caloric value and macros-split for oat groats on fitday or elsewhere... anyone has the info?
> 
> thanks!
> D.



Try here:Oat Groats


----------



## dalila (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks Emma!    I assume the value stated there is for raw oat groats?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> thanks Emma!    I assume the value stated there is for raw oat groats?


Unless it is super-dooper calorie concentrated oat... then yes, that info is for raw oat!


----------

